# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Всеукраїнський диктант на Українському радіо

## Zaya

> Цьогорічний диктант проведе доцент  Київського університету імені Б.Грінченка, автор шкільних підручників з  української мови та літератури Олександр Авраменко. Традиційно він  складатиметься з 100-120 слів. Учасники, які напишуть диктант без  помилок, будуть відзначені призами. Це: радіоприймачі, книги,  компакт-диски із унікальними записами Українського радіо. Важлива умова –  диктант потрібно надіслати в день його написання. Дату відправлення  визначають за штемпелем на конверті. Адреса Українського радіо: Київ-1,  Хрещатик, 26. Індекс – 01001. 
> Диктант національної єдності прозвучить *9 листопада о 16.10 на Першій та Третій програмах Українського радіо*.

 УНIАН - НРКУ нагадує про Всеукраїнський диктант національної єдності

----------


## Lampada

Зайка, привет!   :: 
Где ты пропадала?

----------


## Zaya

Привет.
Проверь почту.  ::

----------

